# Maryland Medical Marijuana



## greenfirekilla420 (Oct 20, 2010)

Hey RIU been a while since I started a thread here. I have taken a long break from growing since having my first son, also I live in a non med state atm. I am moving to maryland Nov 1st, a couple days ago I got curious to see what the state laws are up there and found out I was moving to a med state and got real excited. I wanted to try and see if any at all how is the med status in maryland is it kind sketcy or weird? I've read through many sites there are no card rules in place or even specialized doctor visits you have to make. Just get a written reccomendation from your family doctor. The other thing I have been reading is that the law only protects you from going to jail, and you still are going to have to pay legal fees get arrested sit in the holding cells and everything... With all this said I wanted to see if any of RIU's users are operating well in the wonderful state of Maryland. Anyways thanks all!!


----------



## Bngrpr420 (Oct 21, 2010)

Been in MD for a while and haven't had an issue yet. I've heard of people gettin charged for the possession, but it's still a lil fuqed up when it comes to the courts... so I heard. Good luck findin a doctor to put there name on a script for marijuana recomendation. Max penalty that they can fine you is $100 according to law with doctor's note.


----------



## greenfirekilla420 (Oct 23, 2010)

Sweet, ya I was a lil skeptical about it all until checking some other sites. I'm pumped for the move and excited to get growing again. Do you grow indoors or out? I'm deffinately gonna be growing indoors I just wanted to try my luck with an outdoor monster this summer considering the conditions. But then again I think I might attract some unwanted attention growing outdoors. Thanks for the reply there man. You got a grow journal??


----------



## [email protected] T33 (Oct 24, 2010)

Whats the break down on maryland for patients...??


----------



## greenfirekilla420 (Oct 25, 2010)

I'm not quite exactly sure. Not sure there really is much of one, if anyone would like to let us know that would be great. The internet gives only vauge descriptions so I'm not even fully sure.


----------



## j0ejoe100 (Oct 29, 2010)

Hey greenfireskilla420 I am out in maryland, I am a young guy though the 100 dollar fine is all they can charge you if you have a recommendation from a doctor. Anyway welcome to the state in a few days, hope you like it here!!!!


----------



## joeh3000 (Oct 30, 2010)

I hope 19 passes and creates a ripple effect so we can actually have something established, instead of having to worry about losing our jobs or just being harassed by the very people our tax dollars pay for. Good luck my friends.


----------



## greenfirekilla420 (Oct 30, 2010)

j0ejoe100 said:


> Hey greenfireskilla420 I am out in maryland, I am a young guy though the 100 dollar fine is all they can charge you if you have a recommendation from a doctor. Anyway welcome to the state in a few days, hope you like it here!!!!


I'm quite young as well lol. Are you growing or just smoking? I'm looking to begin growing again once there. I'm moving in 2 days cant wait so pumped. 



joeh3000 said:


> I hope 19 passes and creates a ripple effect so we can actually have something established, instead of having to worry about losing our jobs or just being harassed by the very people our tax dollars pay for. Good luck my friends.


I hear ya man. If it does it will deffinately ripple out east. Hopefully Colorado will jump on the bandwagon fairly quickly with Cali so it will be a bigger ripple.


----------



## Bngrpr420 (Nov 2, 2010)

I have a small indoor that Im tryin to perfect. Got a coupls buddies that have a sweey lil thing goin with an outdoor. when you get goin, hit me a pm. I just talkd to my doc the other day and aksed what the possibilites were for a note for back pain. He said that he could perscribe some anti-infalamatories, but that was about it. he said he hasn't heard of any docs out there written it yey. I'm thinkin that itll have to be an independetn MD taht will write it and as long as they're certified as an MD...it should be aight. onlyt time will tell with that thoguth.


----------



## rocky10 (Nov 3, 2010)

Good luck in MD, while they have compassion laws in place you still get processed and still have to go to court. There are only a few debilitating incurable health issues that are accepted for medical use. IE: MS, Cancer etc.. My brother in law is a doctor in MD and while he does support mmj, he still would not prescribe any while the laws are as they are. As far as growing, forget it, cultivation is still very illegal there and probably will remain that way. I grew up in MD and couldnt move out of state fast enough. I left 5 years ago and wont look back.


----------



## greenfirekilla420 (Nov 9, 2010)

Hmmmm well I'll have to give that some thought.


----------



## cannichris (Feb 11, 2011)

Hey guys do you know if Maryland would give a card for crohn's disease. It would be nice to be able to stay close to home with my family.. thanks guys and gals.


----------



## raverguy (Feb 26, 2011)

Maryland is a gray area...

its not really a med state. u cant grow, u dont have any legal grows at all. 
however if u get busted.... when u get to see the judge u get to wave ur doctors note up in the air. max fine for holding up to 1oz is 100 bucks. growing and distributing is still game, even if u have a note. i refer u to google the NORML site for details.

be safe and try seeing about going to DC, gonna be a medical place soon, even then growing can only be done by city contractors. no one can grow at home, last i heard


----------



## d.c. beard (Feb 26, 2011)

I'm a native MD'er. DC still hasn't opened any of the 5 dispensaries that it promised yet. MD will NEVER let you grow your own, bet on that bro. I love my home state, but I'd have to be WAY out in the sticks to try growing at all there. That's the sole reason I don't live there now. If they loosened up on MJ I'd run right back. But they don't call it "The Tax State" for nothin, and tax to them means gettin that $$$ from the Feds for having your ass locked up. Don't hold your breath, except to keep your mouth shut about what you're doing.

Oh and that fat fucker at MD Hydroponics is a total fucktard FYI lol.


----------



## greenfirekilla420 (Mar 2, 2011)

@ D.Cbeard. Well I'm not currently growing mayne. I'm waiting on getting my own place then I'll start out small. Not telling anyone is no problem I don't tell people what I do for one and for two I don't know anyone to tell haha. Shit FL is the hardest state on MJ out of all and I tackled it there for 2 1/2 years so I'm sure I'll be good. I've done some research on the DC disp. I'm looking into getting liscienced by the state or district to grow for them. I have some pretty good experience under my belt and I do know how to grow plenty of useable crop with smaller numbers. We shall see just waiting on this guy to get back with me through email.


----------



## Alabama High Test (Mar 6, 2011)

greenfirekilla420 said:


> @ D.Cbeard. Well I'm not currently growing mayne. I'm waiting on getting my own place then I'll start out small. Not telling anyone is no problem I don't tell people what I do for one and for two I don't know anyone to tell haha. Shit FL is the hardest state on MJ out of all and I tackled it there for 2 1/2 years so I'm sure I'll be good. I've done some research on the DC disp. I'm looking into getting liscienced by the state or district to grow for them. I have some pretty good experience under my belt and I do know how to grow plenty of useable crop with smaller numbers. We shall see just waiting on this guy to get back with me through email.


Welcome to a shithole of a state man. Sorry if I offend some. How are things any word on the MMJ?


----------



## d.c. beard (Mar 6, 2011)

Haha, no offense taken Bamma, but MD a shithole state compared to...Alabama? At least our roads are paved lol!


----------



## greenfirekilla420 (Mar 11, 2011)

@Bamma I dunno brah I'm from LA or Lower Alabama in FL I wouldn't call MD a shithole state compared to AL haha. But uhhh no word yet just waiting on Congress to Convein. Should have been atleast 2 MMJ shops up and running by now but they keep putting it off. Hopefully by next spring they will have an answer if not FUCK EM I'm growing anyways!!!


----------



## Alabaster Jones (Mar 24, 2011)

Hell,I grew up in WV and consider Maryland a shithole. The people are generally rude and no one can drive worth a damn east of Fredrick.

Maryland is New Jersey Lite.


----------



## KawiZZR (Mar 31, 2011)

Alabaster Jones said:


> Hell,I grew up in WV and consider Maryland a shithole. The people are generally rude and no one can drive worth a damn east of Fredrick.
> 
> Maryland is New Jersey Lite.


I'm Baltimore born and raised, so I'd say that's a bit harsh. I'll give you that a lot of people here are rude and can't drive, but I've found it's mostly the out of staters who have a lot of money and moved in, they all seem to have attitude problems and can't do anything right. I live in a kinda shitty area right now and the people in the "scary ghetto" around here, as my friends from out of state call it, are generally much more pleasant than the rich snobs in the "better" neighborhoods. Plus we got sports teams and natty boh so we're already ahead of WV haha.


----------



## cannichris (Apr 1, 2011)

Yeah I looked in to maryland and seems a bad idea to move there might just have to consider moving to a state out west. I 'm sure it is hard to find work though in some of the more popular medical states such as CA or CO. I just want to grow some medicine without fear of going to jail. IS THIS TO MUCH TO ASK......lol


----------



## ThaConspiracy (Apr 9, 2011)

I've been in maryland all my life.. They will never make marijuana legal here even for med patients. and i don't know if its because i'm black but i got caught with a half oz and *MY REGISTERED* handgun in my car and they considered that drug trafficking.. quarter million for bail (it was my first and only time ever being arrested i was 25) had to plea guilty and take 3 yrs probation. your best bet is to keep your fingers cross and hopefully DC come through with their promises and then move there if not do what i do grow indoor and save as much money you can and hopefully be able to move to cali and smoke and grow in peace.


----------

